# Sip ct



## Yoman (Jul 28, 2013)

This is my first Crowntail Betta, He Die this Morning 
_Swim in Peace CT...












BTW how to make an Avatar using this image? 
_


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------

